# Penn reel repair!?



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Had a 209 Penn go down, seems like a gear problem. Now these reels are only $50 and sending to Penn Repair Center might not be worth it. Does anybody know of a repair guy in Michigan? Heading to Manistee Pro/Am this coming weekend, I thought in previous years I have seen a repair guy there at the weighins?? Any help appreciated, the reel is only 3-4 year old.


----------



## Take Five (May 10, 2003)

Tom Rasmussen in Manistee....Contact Fisherman Center for information. He also charters and might be fishing tournament. Might be a problem getting it done when you want it.

Wayne


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Tunas Reel Troubles in Ludington. You can drop them off at captain chucks and they'll get them to Tom. I'm not at my desk, I'll have to dig for his number. Tom is the best...


----------



## Jason Adam (Jun 27, 2001)

Tuna's Reel Troubles 
231-843-4557

I think...


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

I would call Tuna. If you send them to Penn, they will send you a Bill along with a tube of Astro-Glide to make things a little less "Painfull"


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

Thanks guys!


----------

